# Heatherette Trio 1 ~ My 1st tutorial



## Ang9000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok ladies, here's my tutorial. It was actually alot harder to do than I thought & took a long time! This is my 1st tutorial so all feedback is welcome.

So, here is what you'll need. Sorry about the pic quality, had to use my phone because my camera battery died.
L-R:
MAC Style Blusher, MAC Heatherette Trio 1, MAC Rollickin' Paint Pot, Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Sponge on Cream Makeup, Max Factor 2000 Calorie Black Mascara, Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Black Funk/Pop Blue Dual Edge Eye Pencil, Miners Call a Copper Lipliner Pencil, MAC Espresso Eyeshadow, MAC Fleshpot Lipstick, MAC Sock Hop Lipglass, Brush like MAC 272, MAC 224, brush like MAC 275, Brush like MAC 242, brush like MAC 266, brush like MAC 311 & a blush brush.






Start with a clean moisturised face (sorry no pic of this)

Apply your foundation in your preferred way. I use the sponge from my compact. You should work from the inside of you face outwards. Apply any concealer & powder that you use now. 





Put a little Primer potion on your lid & rub in with your finger





I also put a little under my eye & rub in with my finger





Using a brush like the 242 swirl it in the Rollickin' Paint pot





Apply it to roughly the inner 2 thirds of your lids. Ive still not got the hang of paint pots, but it doesn't need to be perfect.





Using the brush like the 272 swirl it in Moodring from the trio





Cover the paint pot on the lid with the moodring





Using the brush like the 266, very gently dab it in the cloudburst from the trio





Lightly draw a line from the corner of the eye, lining it up with the end of your brow. I like to go about 2 thirds up. Then draw an arched line across to around the middle of the eye. Should look something like this





Gently dab the 224 brush in Cloudburst & fill in the gap following your lines. Only use a little as you can always add more, but can't take it off.





Dab the brush again in the Cloudburst & add more colour, blending it in with the Moodring. I like to use a circular motion in the corner & sweeping motion along the crease.





Keep building up the colour & blending in. When adding more colour, always start at the corner as thats where you want it to be darkest. Eventually you should get something like this





Take the brush like the 275 & swirl it in Hoppin' from the Trio





Add the Hoppin' to the brow bone, blending in with the colour along the crease. Should look like this





Take the black side of the pencil & line the upper lash line from the inside of the eye to the outside corner. I do it while stretching the skin out a little. 





Should now look like this









Take the blue side of the pencil & line the lower lashine. Again you may want to gently stretch the skin a little





Should now look like this





This step is not necessary but I like to do it to make the lower lash line colour more vibrant. Using the flat angled brush (like 266) take a little Moodring from the trio & go over the blue liner





Should now look like this





Wipe off the flat angled brush & take a little Espresso eyeshadow





Fill in those brows following the natural shape if possible





Just to show the difference it makes...the brow on the left is filled in, the right isn't





Apply your mascara. I do this while looking down into the mirror, otherwise I get mascara all over my lids





Apply mascara to the lower lashes





Line the lower waterline with the black side of the pencil. I often pull my eye down so I don't poke myself in the eye but that wasn't an attractive pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Line the upper waterline with the black pencil. I don't do any pulling of the eye here.





Eyes are now done! Now take your blush brush & swirl it in the blusher





Make a funny face & sweep the blush on your cheekbones & apples of the cheeks





Now take your liipliner & line the edge of your lips





Apply the lipstick





Should now look like this





I like to use a thin brush (like 311) to blend the lipstick with the liner





Should now look like this





Add the Sock Hop gloss over the lipstick





We're now done! Let your hair loose & pose for the camera!!


----------



## macface (Apr 14, 2008)

so pretty.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 14, 2008)

This is gorgeous i need fleshpot now xxx thanks xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting this - very helpful for people like me who are afraid of darker shades. I avoid virtually all dark eyeshadows, but I'm hoping Cloudburst can cure me of this!

I'm expecting to collect my Heatherette haul later this afternoon, so I'll be trying this tonight. It looks really beautiful on you!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 14, 2008)

this is SOO gorgeous!! thank you thank you!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful!  Good job!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks all! Glad you find it helpful


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 14, 2008)

That is gorgeous, I'm going to have a go at that when I get my Heatherette stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Really pretty!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 14, 2008)

great tutorial! you're very talented!


----------



## ledisxo (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the lips..thats a great fresh sexy color..omg  i need that lipstick!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome tutorial, you´re so gorgeous!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 14, 2008)

As I've said before - gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you are going to bankrupt me with all the new products I now want


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm so happy you all like it


----------



## vcanady (Apr 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS! Your eyes look amazing!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 15, 2008)

I really love this look


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

LOVE IT! you make me wanna go try it out, thanks!


----------



## vintage (Apr 15, 2008)

makeup


----------



## susu (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous!! i'll get my trio today and i'm happy that i can try it tomorrow


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## user79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## vcanady (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn you, haha! I'm buying Trio 1 and Rollickin' PP today, JUST bc of this tutorial, haha!! I def wasn't going to get it at first and got Trio 2 instead, but lately I've been on the fence. Now I know that I NEED it!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 15, 2008)

really pretty!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_Damn you, haha! I'm buying Trio 1 and Rollickin' PP today, JUST bc of this tutorial, haha!! I def wasn't going to get it at first and got Trio 2 instead, but lately I've been on the fence. Now I know that I NEED it!!_

 
LOL! That made me laugh! Thank you all for your lovely comments! x


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Ang, fancy seeing YOU on here *wink* Fab tut hon x


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ang, fancy seeing YOU on here *wink* Fab tut hon x_

 
Well I never thought I'd bump into you!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 15, 2008)

You did an excellent job


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2008)

That REALLY pretty on you! great TUT


----------



## na_pink (Apr 17, 2008)

love the lip colour


----------



## applefrite (Apr 17, 2008)

I love your makeup and yout tutorial !!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

Loved the tutorial!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you ladies. You're all so sweet


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 17, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 19, 2008)

Great tut, thanks!!!!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 24, 2008)

This color story look HOT on you, It really makes your eyes pop.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

Gorgeous, cept I'm scared of how you applied your eyeliner.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Gorgeous, cept I'm scared of how you applied your eyeliner._

 
What makes you scared?


----------



## mreichert (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted, so sorry if double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, this is gorgeous! Very stunning look against your pretty eyes! Well done hun


----------



## belldandy13 (May 3, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 4, 2008)

OMG.. i was looking for idea to a look like this...
thnk u sooooo much!! its lovely...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2008)

so pretty!!!


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (May 8, 2008)

I love the lipstick on you...The look is really pretty T4P


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 9, 2008)

Super Cute! <3 it!


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2008)

looks great, thanks!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

I soooooo want the Trio 1 after this!! Lovely!!


----------



## wootangnit (May 22, 2008)

AWESOME! I have been contemplating that trio, and now i NEED it!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry to bump but i just was googling heatherette cause i just got my trios and i love this!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Nov 29, 2008)

what lipstick are you wearing in this?
i love the color


----------



## callmestella (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial. I really appreciate the tip on doing the outline of the dark before filling it in. I know I should have thought of that, but I didn't.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 30, 2008)

So pretty! ...Looking back, I have to say that this is one of my favorite collections. I really love using this palette!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 30, 2008)

very beautiful


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Great look. I really love the lip color


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 6, 2008)

Ab Fab!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 7, 2008)

aww good job! sooo pretty!!


----------

